# MeMyself&Pi's V-Cube (6x6) Mod



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 8, 2009)

A while ago, the user MeMyself&Pi posted a video on YouTube about how to modify a V-Cube 6. Apparently by reading the comments, people wouldn't risk their 40 dollar cube on that mod, even though it was approved by Monkeydude1313. He also posted a link about how MeMyself&Pi is "Freekin Genius", the link to that video is here. I took his word for it and i did the mod, and the link for the video for part 1 is here.The purpose for the mod is that the clicking will stop and that prevents it from popping, it will turn more smoothly, and it wont come out of alignment. When i took my first turn, I was surprised how how successful it turned out, even when i made some mistakes, but the results was amazing. It turn smoothly, it didn't lock up from the 7 solves i did after that, and NO CLICKING AND POPPING! it was...AMAZING  So the reason i am posting this is so that you can do the mod, have better averages, and obviously SUBSCRIBE to MeMyself&Pi and Monkeydude1313. MeMyself&Pi is a "Freekin Genius". One last thing, Monkeydude1313 has a store and he can do the mod for you for a fee, the link to his store is here.

MeMyself&Pi's Channel Link is here.

Monkeydude1313's Channel Link is here.

Oh yeah, i forgot one thing, MeMyself&Pi is selling a Black V-Cube 6 on ebay and the link to that is here.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey just to tell you..... that's kind of old news.

A lot of people here have already done the mod (over 22 people according to this thread) and several other people already know how good it is.

It's great that it has helped you though.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 8, 2009)

Almost everyone in this forum already knew about this.....


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 8, 2009)

Never heard of this "modification"


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 8, 2009)

You sound like you worship these people.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 8, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> the link to his store is here.



That is not a store. That is a youtube channel. Know the difference.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jul 8, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Hey just to tell you..... that's kind of old news


Yeah, it's true, lol. But as Rubik's Cube Fan said, it's great that it worked out for you!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 8, 2009)

Well the mod is good I have tried it and it does make a difference. Just make sure you do the pin mod otherwise it is not that effective


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, seeing as I don't have the money for a 6x6 now I should wait for the V - cube 6b. Apparently it has a similar structure to the 7x7.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 8, 2009)

But it is the same internally and hence there is no difference


----------



## retr0 (Jul 8, 2009)

Not to hi-jack this thread, but since V-cubes aren't making any more black V-6s (Actually, all black puzzles are out of stock), does that mean new products may be out soon?


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 8, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey just to tell you..... that's kind of old news
> ...


Finally, i wasn't actually trying to spread the news about it, i just wanted to give my own opinion about this mod, the reason in posted link is because i didn't them to think i am copying your work ....REMEMBVER:this is just giving my opinion, nothing else.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 8, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...


Oh well like everybody here already knew it was a very good mod so at first I didn't really understand why you would give your opinion about it when everybody already knew about it.

It's good that your'e sharing you opinion but you probably should have just like posted it here or something instead of making a new thread that everybody already knows about.

I'm sorry if I misunderstood, please don't be offended.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 8, 2009)

No, I'm fine, just the reason was I'm new to this forum, and i would want to try it you but I wanted a real thing to pot on. So i went ahead and posted this...and I also wanted to give my own opinion.


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 8, 2009)

retr0 said:


> Not to hi-jack this thread, but since V-cubes aren't making any more black V-6s (Actually, all black puzzles are out of stock), does that mean new products may be out soon?


Well, there are different opinions, they say that the V-Cube 8 is coming out on November 2009, and the Black V-cubes set is also going to be available also, in November 2009.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 8, 2009)

who is this "they". Don't trust everything you read on the internet.

--EDIT--
DING! 2000


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> *who is this "they"*. Don't trust everything you read on the internet.
> 
> --EDIT--
> DING! 2000



He is referring to MMandP in his video recently about the V-Cubes where Pi found two sources, wiki answers and a chinese website that both said Nov 2009.

They were not very reliable resources in my opinion.

*Congratulations on 2000 posts*


----------



## Dene (Jul 9, 2009)

lolthread. What a joke. Something I said elsewhere:
"As if monkeydude's word is worth anything more than the feces on the bottom of my shoe"


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> lolthread. What a joke. Something I said elsewhere:
> "As if monkeydude's word is worth anything more than the feces on the bottom of my shoe"


What do u mean when you say this?


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 9, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > lolthread. What a joke. Something I said elsewhere:
> ...


Dene is just saying mean things about monkeydude1313.

Generally the stuff on the bottom of your shoe nobody really cares about that much, and Dene is saying that what monkeydude1313 says is the same thing.

That's just his opinion though, I don't believe that. Lots of YouTube cubers like monkeydude1313's videos, but a lot of experienced people don't really care about him and Dene is pretty experienced so monkeydude if you're reading this don't get too offended, after all you said it yourself - your videos aren't meant for super fast people.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 9, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> who is this "they". Don't trust everything you read on the internet.
> 
> --EDIT--
> DING! 2000


LMAO Dan, remember that "what percent of people can solve a 7x7" or something stupid like that I was looking up phobias, and this showed up on wikipedia. 

"Phobias (in the clinical meaning of the term) are the most common form of anxiety disorders. An American study by the National Institute of Mental Health (NIMH) found that between 8.7% and 18.1%"

8.7-18.1 thats such a huge amount of people on a difference lol such false internet seeked information.


----------



## Dene (Jul 9, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



The point is that monkeydude does not have the "expertise" to be a judge on cubing matters. I don't even think that I have the "expertise" to be a judge on cubing matters.


----------



## darthyody (Jul 9, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> retr0 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to hi-jack this thread, but since V-cubes aren't making any more black V-6s (Actually, all black puzzles are out of stock), does that mean new products may be out soon?
> ...





MonkeyDude1313 said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > *who is this "they"*. Don't trust everything you read on the internet.
> ...


http://www.mindstratpuzzles.com/shop.html
Look what it says next to the black v-cubes.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 9, 2009)

darthyody said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > retr0 said:
> ...



Is this the chinese store that was quoted? Or perhaps a new source that is copying off of the other sources?


----------



## Shmekekey (Jul 9, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > the link to his store is here.
> ...



That's Monkeydude's store channel where you can message him and purchase mods and such. Know what you're talking about before you make stupid comments


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...



Nor did I claim to. I was merely stating an opinion.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 9, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...


Yeah seriously Dene. Monkeydude may be unaware of many things, and I agree, some of the things he says are stupid, but it's just what his opinion is. If you don't like his videos because you think he's stupid, it's not necessary to say mean things about them.


----------



## Gparker (Jul 9, 2009)

Shmekekey said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...



Last sign in, 1 month ago. I hope no one decides to purchase through PMs


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Dene said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...


Then why are you saying mean things about him? I find Monkeydude to be fun and entertaining, he has tough me so many things.


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



You guys are a bunch of idiots, I don't even feel like arguing with you, but I'm bored so I will. 

I never said that monkeydude did this or that. What I said was that RubiksMathMaster was a fool for valuing his opinion, or treating it as a good source. Stop making outrageous claims that clearly miss the point.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



I don't think my opinion should be valued, but in your recent post you said that neither should yours.

Whose opinion should we value?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine of course


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> You guys are a bunch of idiots, I don't even feel like arguing with you, but I'm bored so I will.
> 
> I never said that monkeydude did this or that. What I said was that RubiksMathMaster was a fool for valuing his opinion, or treating it as a good source. Stop making outrageous claims that clearly miss the point.


Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying.

I just see you often times on this forum call people stupid or worthless or something like that, or usually saying something about someone in a negative tone that makes that person feel bad.

I just kind of overreacted because you kind of talking negatively about people so I kind of wanted to defend them. Sorry again, and hope we can stop talking about this now.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 10, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



The answer is obvious.... Frank Morris... (Or Stefan Pochmann)


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 10, 2009)

Dene said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...


Oi! How am i a fool for valuing his opinion?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Mine of course



Ahhh, of course. How could I forget.

I am now enlightened.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Oi! How am i a fool for valuing his opinion?



I already answered that question. Please don't make me call you SB again...


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > Oi! How am i a fool for valuing his opinion?
> ...


Listen noob...first of all, it was my opinion to go for his opinion, and you had to put your opinion of monkeydude, which obviously wasn't needed, then u start giving us ur dumb opinion of what an idiot we are, ur the one who said your opinion shouldn't be valued, then why did u have to put ur own opinion!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...



Dude, RubiksMathMaster, drop it.
The situation no longer is relevant to anything.
We don't need to start useless flame wars over things are not important. Agree to disagree and let it be.

I don't care who was provoking who, or who 'started it,' just let it go.
~Chris


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...



You're a complete idiot. Lurk on the forum a little more and learn that the people you worship aren't the ultimate authority, and that this forum has it's own set of respected and well known people, which you are obviously not part of. How's that for an opinion?


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...



Yep, Dene's quite a noob [/Sarcasm]


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan made an excellent first reply this thread did not need to continue after that post. All the mocking is unnecessary.
RubiksMathMaster had a decent first post in the topic. People already knew about it, but there's no need to insult him. Ignore the the thread and move on.



Dene said:


> lolthread. What a joke. Something I said elsewhere:
> "As if monkeydude's word is worth anything more than the feces on the bottom of my shoe"


Learn to quote and put your comments in context.
... Unless you disagree with this


MonkeyDude1313 said:


> He is referring to MMandP in his video recently about the V-Cubes where Pi found two sources, wiki answers and a chinese website that both said Nov 2009.
> 
> They were not very reliable resources in my opinion.
> 
> *Congratulations on 2000 posts*


Which is the post right before your post.
New users are not used your tone. State it in simple English:
"Do not always trust Monkeydude. He is not the authority."
The thread was not all that LOL until you made that post.



Dene said:


> You guys are a bunch of idiots, I don't even feel like arguing with you, but I'm bored so I will.
> 
> I never said that monkeydude did this or that. What I said was that RubiksMathMaster was a fool for valuing his opinion, or treating it as a good source. Stop making outrageous claims that clearly miss the point.



That's not very nice language. I think that will make new comers behave worse. Be a good role model. It is possible to state the same opinion in a less insulting tone.

Oh, and this thread should be in the hardware area. Although now it seems more appropriate for off-topic.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha x100


fanwuq: Perhaps I'm not setting a good example. But when did you ever get the impression that I cared about that? I try my hardest to encourage people to ignore me. Not my fault if they don't. (And don't say "they don't know; they're new" because I will only say "then that's their fault for coming into a very active forum and not lurking first to see what it was like" or something along those lines).


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 11, 2009)

There is no reasoning with Dene. He is irrational. Accept it.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> RubiksMathMaster said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Ah... So you are here as they say "for the LOLZ"?
Your hardest? That's pathetic.  People cannot ignore you; especially now that Monkeydude featured one of your videos. If you won't set a good example for new members, don't complain about them posting stupid/mean things. Monkey see, Monkey do.
Not everyone joins the forum to stay. I lurked for a while before I posted (in fact around 3 months), some people might want to just share an idea or experience and leave.


----------



## Dene (Jul 11, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> There is no reasoning with Dene. He is irrational. Accept it.



Whoa whoa whoa back up the bus. You can't say something like that and not back it up. Mean: yes. Rude: yes. Irrational: NO.

EDIT:


fanwuq said:


> Ah... So you are here as they say "for the LOLZ"?
> Your hardest? That's pathetic.  People cannot ignore you; especially now that Monkeydude featured one of your videos. If you won't set a good example for new members, don't complain about them posting stupid/mean things. Monkey see, Monkey dude.
> Not everyone joins the forum to stay. I lurked for a while before I posted (in fact around 3 months), some people might want to just share an idea or experience and leave.



OH so that explains all the subscribers I've had recently. I wondered what that was all about.
Hey monkeydude: Personally I would rather you didn't do that. I mean, I'm not out there to get subbers or anything. I just want a quiet channel for the cubers.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > RubiksMathMaster said:
> ...



Hm. Did you just call Dene a noob? Seriously? [opinion] Dude that's honestly probably one of the worst insults i've heard lol. Also if you're going to rant lol please make it a bit understandable... it was kinda difficult to comprehend in my opinion. [/opinion] And yes i agree with ethan... learn a little bit more around here...


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 11, 2009)

I modded it, and it's really nice, except for the clicking on U/Uw... MAKE IT STOP!!! *crys in corner*


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reasoning with Dene. He is irrational. Accept it.
> ...



I just found it a very useful video, and it was a new idea (as far as I know) and it has been very helpful, so I thought I should tell people about it. Thats all, I wasn't trying to ruin anything, sorry.

Ill remove the link if you want me to, I just thought other people might like to see it.

~Chris


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 11, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...


Kk, lets just stop all this and go with the topic, anyway just liketheiflordz5 said, i just want your opinion, thats all....  MonkeyDude, you don't need to do anything....


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 11, 2009)

RubiksMathMaster said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Umm... I wasn't asking you -_-

I am asking Dene. What makes you think you can answer for Dene?

~Chris


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Jul 11, 2009)

I didn't know, srry


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2009)

monkeydude: Well mainly I was just checking through all my latest subscribers (and curious as to where they were all coming from), and wondered why a whole lot of them didn't even seem to cube. It just seems pointless for them to subscribe, as most of my videos will be of no use to them. As I say my channel is mainly for a small group of cubers, and for those on this forum. I guess it doesn't really matter if you link to the video, but probably better if you don't unless you have very good reason  .


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> monkeydude: Well mainly I was just checking through all my latest subscribers (and curious as to where they were all coming from), and wondered why a whole lot of them didn't even seem to cube. It just seems pointless for them to subscribe, as most of my videos will be of no use to them. As I say my channel is mainly for a small group of cubers, and for those on this forum. I guess it doesn't really matter if you link to the video, but probably better if you don't unless you have very good reason  .



Well I had already linked them, which is where the subs came from. I never told people to sub, I just mentioned your video, and how it was helpful.


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2009)

Incidentally, where abouts was the link? When I heard that you had linked it I looked on your channel but couldn't see anything.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> Incidentally, where abouts was the link? When I heard that you had linked it I looked on your channel but couldn't see anything.



I mentioned it in the video, then linked it in the description, and I believe in an annotation in the movie.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > There is no reasoning with Dene. He is irrational. Accept it.
> ...



I'm debating in my head if I should bother...sure why not.

You admit that you are mean, hypocritical, and overall childish at times, yet you argue that you are not responsible for it in any way. For the record I'm not trying to insult you in any manner, I'm just saying, you're nonsense .


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2009)

I admit I'm mean. I do not admit to being a hypocrite or to being childish. (I hope I haven't, anyway).
I argue that I'm not responsible for others being ignorant. This is very different. Perhaps you are just misreading me?

On a side note: this has nothing to do with irrationality. You are irrational if you commit a formal fallacy in an argument, or if you cannot defend a view by argument ("rationally").


----------

